# Where would you go in late October?



## In The Pink (May 18, 2008)

Just two of us, early 50's, not active hiker types, more sightseeing, less strenuous activities.  We're thinking northeast color, but would that be too late?  Open to any suggestions for US travel though, as we've only just begun to travel. 

Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2008)

*Hawaii! * 

October = Great weather, low season, uncrowded, cheapest time for airfare.


----------



## susieq (May 18, 2008)

Southern New England will still be full of color.  The Cape will not be crowded, kids are back in school, weather usually stays warmer there longer into the fall than the rest of NE, (Ocean influence). 

Sue


----------



## luv2vacation (May 18, 2008)

Late October is an unpredictable time for weather in the northeast.  It is usually pretty cool (to downright cold), but there are those occasional warm days.

Should be a great time to catch some color, though.

Personally, I like to go warmer.  Hilton Head Island that time of year has lovely weather and the ocean should still be warm enough for swimming.  Beautiful island with lots of TS with ocean views.  It is very laid-back and quiet there that time of year.  Leisurely walks on the beach, a relaxing bike ride (BTW, my 76-yo dad's favorite thing to do there), nice shopping with outlet malls right off the island, and tons of great places to eat.  You could take a trip to Savannah (40 minutes away) for a very nice day of sightseeing.  Or just get a place with an ocean view and sit on the balcony and watch the waves.  You can do as little or as much as you want there.  It's a great place to relax!


----------



## cotraveller (May 18, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> *Hawaii! *
> 
> October = Great weather, low season, uncrowded, cheapest time for airfare.



Same applies for Florida.  Except maybe for the airfares, I haven't checked those recently.


----------



## lprstn (May 18, 2008)

*Places I like to go in October...*

Myrtle Beach, SC
Hilton Head, SC
Outer Banks, NC
Atlantic City, NJ
Smokey Mountains, Tennessee
San Antonio, South Padre Island or Corpus Cristi, TX 
Williamsburg, BA


----------



## lynne (May 18, 2008)

Our favorite places to visit in late October are in Central and Northern CA.  

San Luis Obispo/Morro Bay, Monterey Peninsula and on up the CA coastline as far a Eureka.  

I agree that Hawaii weather in October is also great.   If you want an uban feel, NYC weather is usually good and a visit to Long Islands east end (North or South forks) is highly recommended.


----------



## Steve (May 18, 2008)

*Sedona*

Sedona, Arizona is really nice at that time of the year.  If you have never been, the red rocks are spectacular.  There is plenty to see and do without hiking.  Lots of shopping, galleries, dining, scenic drives, a beautiful train excursion, indian ruins, etc.  It's a great place to go.

Steve


----------



## swift (May 18, 2008)

lynne said:


> Our favorite places to visit in late October are in Central and Northern CA.




I agree with Northern CA. We have our own changing of colors. The leaves in the vineyards are beautiful with their reds, oranges and greens. The average temp. is around 75. A great time to go to wine tasting or visit San Francisco.


----------



## linsj (May 18, 2008)

Another vote for Hawaii for all the same reasons DeniseM gave.


----------



## SDKath (May 18, 2008)

San Diego is gorgeous (and quiet) in October.  It's my favorite month here, actually.  It's warm enough to swim (usually low 70s) yet less crowded than summer.  The whole Southern CA coast is perfect for travel.  Nor Cal is beautiful too but a bit chillier (in the 60s) by then.  Hawaii is great!

We are going to FL (Beach Club at DVC) in October, hoping to have less crowds and less humidity.

Katherine


----------



## LisaRex (May 18, 2008)

Another vote for Phoenix/Sedona.


----------



## wauhob3 (May 18, 2008)

Good suggestions but I would add NYC.


----------



## Passepartout (May 18, 2008)

We will once again be going to Europe. The weather will be agreeable for sitting at outdoor restaurants. The crowds are smaller. You can get closer to the exhibits in museums. October in Europe has become a habit for us.

Jim Ricks

Oops. Sorry. Now I see you specified USA. San Diego.


----------



## In The Pink (May 18, 2008)

Thank you all.  I'm afraid Hawaii isn't in our budget yet, either airfare nor probably in trade.  Sounds like we'd be better off doing Fall color next year, a little earlier.  I grew up in Corpus Christi, now live 20 miles from Galveston and my home resort is on a beach in Cozumel, so I'm not really looking for beach.  We would like to do both Northern CA and Southern CA at some point, but they weren't on the top 10 of our list of places we wanted to go.  Phoenix/Sedona would be nice, but we just returned from SE New Mexico, and I'm afraid it would be too similar for two vacations in the same year.  Virginia is at the top of my list, though, and Smokey Mountains is high also.  We can trade freely into Fairfield, so since they're located in both places, I think it'll probably be either Williamsburg or Sevierville, TN.  Thank you all for your help and suggestions!  And since we always like to travel before school is out and after it is in session, these are all very good suggestions for us for the future!


----------



## LisaH (May 18, 2008)

How about New Orleans? I was also thinking about Caribbean but it could have the same budget issue as going to Hawaii. New Orleans in Oct has fabulous weather and crowds will be manageable. Food is just to die for and price is reasonable. It's also withing driving distance from Houston area so you don't need to factor in the airfare cost.


----------



## bigrick (May 21, 2008)

We went to New Orleans in Oct 2006.  The weather was very mild with low humidity.  Of course, this is hurricane season still...  I'd go again in October just the same.


----------



## Sherry (May 21, 2008)

Well, this year we will be going to Aruba in late October.  Hope that works out ok..


----------



## talkamotta (May 22, 2008)

Its funny how vacation times change during different times of your life.  Many years you are locked in by a school calendar.  Then when your kids get older, after Labor Day till first week of November for the fall and April and May in the spring become more desirable.  

Low seniority in my work group gets Christmas every year but October and May are hard to get.  I love October its my favorite month to travel.


----------



## DaveNV (May 22, 2008)

We're booked into Arroyo Roble Resort in Sedona, arriving October 11th.  The average temperature in Sedona in October runs between 49 and 78 degrees.  Excellent weather to see some of the most fantastic scenery in the West.  

There are a lot of places that have nice scenery in October, but none better, in my mind.

Dave


----------



## Hoc (May 22, 2008)

New York, Virginia, Prague, Vienna, Budapest, Rome, Venice, Northern California, Hawaii.


----------



## laura1957 (May 22, 2008)

Amish country with side trips to Poconos for the fall color, or Shenandoah mountains, Blue Ridge Parkway would both be good choices.


----------



## tashamen (May 22, 2008)

How about Orlando - specifically a DVC property for the Food & Wine festival at Epcot?  I'm doing this for the second time in a row this October - it's an easy exchange into DVC properties at that time of year through II - even with an AC.


----------



## wcfr1 (May 22, 2008)

I like to go where the weather is the opposite of where I am already living. 

Therefore we like the North East for temps and beauty. Over the last three years we have done Southern Vermont, Catskills area of New York State and the area where Tennessee and Virginia border. 

Each were very nice in their own ways.  

This year we are trying the Poconos.


----------



## Talent312 (May 22, 2008)

In The Pink said:


> ... Virginia is at the top of my list, though, and Smokey Mountains is high also.... I think it'll probably be either Williamsburg or Sevierville, TN.



Fall color should be near peak in the Smokies in late October, but from Sevierville, you'll have to run a gauntlet of stop+go traffic amid tacky tourist shops, including the nearly impenetrable Gatlinburg (unless you use the Bypass).  It'd be far better to stay in Gatlinburg, if possible.

Another option is to stay on the N.C. side near Asheville, include an all-day visit to the Biltmore Estate and take the Blue Ridge Parkway to Smoky Mtn. NP.  See: http://www.biltmore.com/ and www.blueridgeparkway.org/

... But Williamsburg would be fine, too.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 23, 2008)

Asheville, NC...beautiful in October!


----------

